# Self-employment Tax and Accountants Specialising in Expat Tax



## somedayscratch (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello out there. I am new to the site and this is my first ever post! I have actually lived in the UK for 13 years but last year started doing private work as a psychologist and was informed that I need to pay self-employment tax on my private practice income. I have been doing a lot of searching and reading online (including on this forum) and don't feel much clearer. It seems like I should not have to pay self-employment tax in the US and need to get a certificate of coverage from the UK government. I have read previous threads but it appears I should get the certificate of coverage from the address below:

Inland Revenue
National Insurance Contributions Office
Center for Non-Residents
Rooms BP 1301/BP 1302
Bamburgh House
Benton Park View
Longbenton
Newcastle upon Tyne NE98 1ZZ
ENGLAND

Be sure to provide the following information in your letter:

* Full name;
* Date and place of birth;
* Citizenship;
* Country of permanent residence;
* U.S. and/or U.K. Social Security number;
* Nature of self-employment activity;
* Dates the activity was or will be performed; and
* Name and address of your trade or business in both countries.

I am wondering if anyone has experience with this and can confirm that this information is current. I have attempted to go online and decipher the HM Revenue site without luck and past experience tells me speaking to a human will probably not be any more helpful.

The other issue I am considering is using an accountant that specialises in expat tax and potentially one that is able to file both US and UK returns. There are quite a few on the internet and I have e-mailed some of them but would really appreciate word of mouth feedback if I can get it (Greenback Expat Tax Services is the front runner at the moment). Does anyone have experience with the expat specialty groups?

Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are registered to pay your social insurances in the UK, then you can ignore the whole thing about paying US social security taxes. Take a look at IRS publication 54 - or cast a glance at the US-UK social security treaty. International Programs - Totalization Agreement with the United Kingdom
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello somedayscratch,

If you have not done so already you need to register for Self Assessment with HMRC for your self employment.

You will then need to file an annual tax return to calculate your Income Tax and National Insurance Contributions due.

Class 2 National Insurance Contributions payable will be invoiced separately if applicable.


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey  You are correct. Fortunately there is a totalization agreement in place between the US and the UK and as long as you include that certificate of coverage, you will not have to pay SE taxes to the US as well. 

It can take a few weeks to get the certificate though, so I would definitely recommend sending away for that now. If you work with our firm, we can make sure you are sending everything correctly and to the right address.

Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

That is correct. I applied for a certificate last year, and it was quite straight forward.


----------



## AmInUK (Feb 12, 2015)

Clarebarr said:


> That is correct. I applied for a certificate last year, and it was quite straight forward.


How long did it take for the certificate to arrive?


----------

